
Hyperspace Is Shutting Down - mygo
There&#x27;s no URL, but this arrived via email (hyperspace.app):<p>&quot;
HyperSpace is shutting down. 
In 24 hours, HyperSpace will be taken offline and you will no longer be able to login nor access the information on Hyperspace.app.
It’s been five years since we began this journey. Five years pushing toward our vision, overcoming hurdle after hurdle, each unfamiliar, each unique and unexplored. Hurdles new to ourselves and to the market in which we were operating. In which we were pioneers.<p>... [ content removed here to fit Hacker News&#x27; 2,000 character limit ] ...<p>We kept pace with increasing regulation and relied on technology not-yet-ready for primetime, navigating the new waters on tight budgets throughout the long period of our existence. However, in 2019, the operational and regulatory burdens have become a prohibitive factor. We launched HyperSpace while facing increasing resistance from banks, regulators, and strategic content partners pulling out at the last minute after a great many resources were put into the efforts.
We appreciate all of our followers who have supported us morally, financially, spiritually, and in so many other ways throughout the years. Your support allowed us to make a strong case for a truly disintermediated content economy. For a network fully operated and owned by its users. It allowed our collective voice to be heard, and our shared vision of freedom and fairness based on a new way to do Internet to permeate the world. Even without Synereo or HyperSpace, that voice lives on.<p>Our hearts go out to the tight community of creators that calls HyperSpace home. We sincerely hope you find a new, better one. 
We have always appreciated your attention,<p>-- The Synereo Team&quot;
======
rvz
> "HyperSpace Pays its Users to Find and Share the Best Content on the Web."

From the "Well... that was that..." post: [0]

> "...shame all of a sudden they've run out of money."

That's an idea that will give you a negative bank balance from the start and
is also chronically unprofitable.

No wonder.

[0] -
[https://hyperspace.app/post/5db98d36329df6001049cee5](https://hyperspace.app/post/5db98d36329df6001049cee5)

~~~
mygo
the problem is, I don’t think the users can actually cash out. Those “amp”s
are pure digital at this point. Maybe some thought that in the future they
could cash out, but unless I’m missing something, there’s no actual liquid
money being given to the users

